# Tiablo MA1



## Nake (Feb 1, 2008)

I got my MA1 today. Nice light, just like it's brother the A1. I took some readings with my light box. Tiablo hit 100lm this time although briefly, not complaining just stating. With the A1 I got 45lm with a NiMH. The MA1 with a NiMH has a high of 33lm and a low of 9lm. With a 10440 it starts out at 101lm and in about 30sec. drops down to 67lm where it holds. In low it shows 20lm. The beam shape is the same as the A1 with the warm tint most Rebels show. The Positive contact is like the A1, recessed. I used a little ball of tin foil for the 10440 battery to make contact.

Don't ask for pictures, I don't have a camera. 

More info; If the light is off for 20 sec or longer it will come back on in Hi no matter what level it was shut off at. Under 20 sec it will alternate between Hi and Lo.


----------



## swxb12 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the numbers! 67lm is still pretty darn bright. 33/9 on nimh sounds pretty useful.

nm about the tint, just reread your comment.


----------



## thom (Feb 3, 2008)

Which brand of 10440 your using? I have used both AWs and ultrafires with my A1 and tin fool. It seems I get much less drop off with the AWs. Unfortunately, I have no tools for taking measurements of output other than my eyes.

thom


----------



## Nake (Feb 3, 2008)

I only have Ultrafire 10440s. I have had other Rebel lights running 4V that act the same way. My thinking is because they get hot fast. Fenix uses a 2mm thick mini-star and has the least drop. 
It *is* hard to see the drop off looking at the beam against a wall. I think, probably because it's gradual.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Feb 4, 2008)

Nake said:


> More info; If the light is off for 20 sec or longer it will come back on in Hi no matter what level it was shut off at. Under 20 sec it will alternate between Hi and Lo.



Sweet. I was hoping someone would say that. It would be kinda annoying if it always turned on to a different level each time you used, even if it had been sitting there off for hours. You'd never know if it was going to turn on high or low. Based on Tiablo's post in the Manufacturer's thread it still wasn't clear exactly how it worked. I may still have to buy a MA1... unless you want to sell me yours someday. 

It's a little bit of a bummer your MA1 doesn't seem to be quite as bright as the A1 when both are running NiMH. Maybe it's normal variation in Rebel output? Or perhaps it's due to the different circuitry that is now rated as li-ion safe?


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm disapointed that they didn't raise the current on this one. I would of like to have had a little bit brighter version of the A1. I'll pass on the MA1 until it outputs more light. The A1 is a nice light in it's own right ( I bought 3 ) but I want something around 75 lumens high and 15 lumens low, not 45 high.

Thanks for the review.

Bill


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 2, 2008)

_I want to die like my grandfather, peacefully in his sleep; not screaming and yelling like the rest of the passengers in his car._


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger and buying an MA1. However, I really like the A1 and it appears that the MA1 is dimmer than my current light unless I use the 10440 cells.

I'm not opposed to getting these but it seems that everything I find in them is NOT protected and that bothers me. Why is it so hard to find cells in this size that are protected? I don't need to blow my hand or catch my house on fire.

Also, I assume that the run time is shorter with the 10440 cells than with NiMH?


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 15, 2008)

These are the readings I get with my luxmeter at 1 m:

A1: 430 lux
MA1: 380 lux - hi
MA1: 130 lux - low

Both lights using the same 850 mAh Energizer NiMH.

In my case however MA1 appears to be brighter thanks to its white beam while the one of A1 is more than slightly greenish.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 15, 2008)

Kilovolt said:


> These are the readings I get with my luxmeter at 1 m:





Kilovolt said:


> A1: 430 lux
> MA1: 380 lux - hi
> MA1: 130 lux - low
> 
> ...




I got a bunch of both, and I don't think there is a difference between them on high - damn bin lotto you know.


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> I'm disapointed that they didn't raise the current on this one. I would of like to have had a little bit brighter version of the A1. I'll pass on the MA1 until it outputs more light. The A1 is a nice light in it's own right ( I bought 3 ) but I want something around 75 lumens high and 15 lumens low, not 45 high.
> 
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> Bill


 
+1 and thanks for the review also.

I have bought (and given away) both the A1 and LODQ4; hoping that a major manufacturer would bring something new into this category also (getting by with a KD bucklelight). I'm also with BirdofPrey in that I'm not about to carry unprotected cells to achieve what future technology should be coming up with (hopefully) sometime soon. Maybe this newer idea of nano imprinting more holes in these LEDs to achieve greater output will be the boost that these smaller lights need...


----------



## takebeat (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello!
It is a photograph of my MA1.



The photograph of FENIX L0D CE and KD V3 1AAA SSC U-bin SX0H Buckle Flashlight and LiteFlux LF2 SSC P4 enters, too.

All the batteries are 750mAh NiMH.
I liked MA1 very much.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 20, 2008)

What's that Ultrafire B3 KLC8 in the last frame, and where'd you get it?


----------



## takebeat (Mar 20, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> What's that Ultrafire B3 KLC8 in the last frame, and where'd you get it?


 
Hello, Ty_Bower. 
It changed LED by oneself. 
"改" is a meaning called MOD.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 22, 2008)

Today my $29 Tiablo MA1 arrived from DealExtreme. A very nice and for me bright enough flashlight. Only the end of the thread is a little bit rough, but no big deal. Against this, Kai's Buckle Flashligt (V3) for $10 less is trash, because its thread isn't firm enough. :tinfoil:


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 23, 2008)

Good deal! I still love my A1. I wish I had been lucky enough to spot the MA1 at DealExtreme for such a fantastically low price. I'd have scooped one up for sure.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 23, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> Good deal! I still love my A1. I wish I had been lucky enough to spot the MA1 at DealExtreme for such a fantastically low price. I'd have scooped one up for sure.


*Me too. And bingo, my (DX) MA1 is dead after one day of usage. * :thumbsdow
I think I order the buckle flashlight from Kaidomain. :twothumbs


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 23, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> ...my (DX) MA1 is dead after one day of usage.



Bummer. :mecry:

How did it happen? Did you use a 10440?


----------



## Glow_Worm (Mar 24, 2008)

That's so-sad, I'm sorry to hear that.

I love my ($28 DX) MA1. It's brighter than my previous favorite Fenix L0D (in both P4 & Q4 versions) when running on Eneloops, & much-brighter when running on a 10440. In fact, on a 10440, it's comparable to my Fenix P2D-R100 on Hi; maybe a bit less bright than the P2D on Hi, but much brighter than the P2D on Med. And it has a great color warmth & beam profile.

Although the MA1 is a hi-quality torch, I'd only rate it superior to the Fenix in terms of absolute brightness. The Fenix seems much more reliable. My MA1 won't switch to Lo mode until at-least a half-dozen quick on-off maneuvers, so I'd say the Lo mode is basically unusable (for me-at-least).

And although it's at brightest w/ a 10440 battery, it has no over-discharge protection, so I'm reluctant to test it's long-term run-time on a 10440.

But it's ability to shine as well as a much larger P2D is very impressive.

Hopefully someone will soon be able to provide some definitive run-time measurements on a 10440 cell, and some guidelines on what a safe run-time might be when using a 10440 cell.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 24, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> Bummer. :mecry: How did it happen? Did you use a 10440?


I have the Ultrafire 10440, fresh ordered with the MA1. But they doesn't fit, because the Ultrafires head (+) is to broad. I think this is a physical reverse polarity protection. The light suddenly went off after some normal using on NiMH.


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 24, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> I have the Ultrafire 10440, fresh ordered with the MA1. But they doesn't fit, because the Ultrafires head (+) is to broad. I think this is a physical reverse polarity protection. The light suddenly went off after some normal using on NiMH.


 
In the Tiablo's head there is a plastic collar around the positive contact to avoid reverse polarity. Usually 10440 positive buttons do not fit inside the said collar. 

One possibility is to make a small aluminium ball out of kitchen aluminium foil and put it inside the collar. Or you can carefully widen the collar with a small file.


----------



## mikes1 (Mar 24, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> I have the Ultrafire 10440, fresh ordered with the MA1. But they doesn't fit, because the Ultrafires head (+) is to broad. I think this is a physical reverse polarity protection. The light suddenly went off after some normal using on NiMH.


 

I put a blob of solder on my 10440 it then worked in my MA1 however after I used it for a short while it now only works with 10440`s dose not work on primarys I got this one from lighthound I got another one from DX so far this one is working fine on 10440`s and primarys
Fingers crossed I guess

Mike


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 24, 2008)

I have used both A1 and MA1 for a few days with 10440 batteries I had bought for them but then being a bit nervous about unprotected Li-ion's I switched back to primaries and both flashlights still work fine. Of course they put out much less light...

I am using the two 10440 I was left with in LiteFlux LF2 and LF2X because as you know they have a built-in protection feature and they switch off when the battery voltage drops below 3V.


----------



## Niki_net (Mar 24, 2008)

On 10440 bat. does it work on high and low? I have a MA1 but am reluctant to install this bat. because I am not sure that I would lose low mode.


----------



## Niki_net (Mar 24, 2008)

Correction, will I lose low mode???


----------



## Glow_Worm (Mar 25, 2008)

Low mode should work just as well on 10440 as w/ a 1.5v or 1.2v battery. On my particular example, it's difficult to consistently get into Lo on either battery type. If yours already reliably switches between Hi & Lo, I would think it should continue to do so w/ the higher voltage battery.


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 25, 2008)

Low mode works perfectly well with 10440. In case you have switching problems (independently of the type of battery used) make sure that the edge of the body is clean from dirt. Every time I open the flashlight I wipe the edge of the body on a newspaper, usually leaving a dark ring.


----------



## GPB (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got my MA1 yesterday and it's amazing. I don't have any other lights of similar size/technology to compare it to, but its brighter than my Inova X1 ( 1 Watt, single AA ) and my Minimag with 1 Watt Nite Ize conversion. Its not a pretty light.....it seems out of proportion and the clip looks like an afterthought and while probably very practical, overwhelms the light. I know its not a beauty contest, but...... This thing makes lots of light from a tiny package. 

(I am running it on an Energizer Disposable Lithium AAA)


----------



## Niki_net (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I put a *10440 *in and guess what? After 3 minutes on low, it *flickerd

and died. *

While it worked, the light was very bright on high so I put it on low and you 

know the rest of the story. I do not think it can handle the 3.6v for long.

I suggest that you *do not use 10440 *even if you think yours is working 

fine with this batt. :shakehead

For this reason, they recessed the positive terminal on the MA1.

*My MA1 now does not work, high or low. 



*


----------



## bspofford (Mar 26, 2008)

I corresponded with Tiablo about a month ago, and they advised me to use Eneloop AAA cells. They noted that 10440 cells exceed the recommended upper limit of voltage. I've been tempted to try a 10440 anyway, but now I don't think I will.


----------



## Nake (Mar 26, 2008)

They advertised it as being able to use up to 4.2V, now no more. This whole Tiablo A1, MA1 episode has been crap.


----------



## GPB (Mar 27, 2008)

Its weird that Battery Junction has information about the MA1 but Tiablo's website doesn't, but here is part of what Battery Junction says:


Special Feature(s): Digital Step up and down constant current driver, with high efficiency dual mode DC-DC regulator (PWM / PFM) and over or under currant circuit protection 
Working Voltage Range: 0.7V to 4.2V 
Battery type: Primary AAA or NiMh/NiCD/Li-Ion Rechargeable


It seems like you should be able to use a battery up to 4.2 volts, and its protected from over voltage. 

I hope you contact Tiablo ( or whoever you bought it from ) and let us know their response and how well they work at keeping you happy.


----------



## mikes1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Tiablo said this

Mike


----------



## bspofford (Mar 27, 2008)

I got mine from DX. Do you think Tiablo would warranty it if I burned it up with a 10440, or might this be like the unofficial MRV lights sold by DX?


----------



## GPB (Mar 27, 2008)

I would think they would. If you consider that they said it would specifically run on a 10440, and has a protection circuit to prevent over/under voltage problems, the light didn't do what they said it would. I have never dealt with them so I don't know what their philosophy is on customer service, but it seems like a reasonable expectation that they would at least replace the light, if not your money. How long have you had the light ??


----------



## Niki_net (Mar 27, 2008)

It seems strange that if you produce a new flashlight *capable of using 

1.2v - 4.2v batteries*, that you would make sure that it would work

( Terminal fittings + and - ) for all battery types and *not have to modify 

the positive terminal.*


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 27, 2008)

Niki_net, maybe the battery you used has nothing to do with the early failure. Your light might have one of those famous faulty Rebel's of which there's been so much talk around here recently. Until now it appears that nobody has reported a failure due to that defect but you never know....


----------



## bspofford (Mar 27, 2008)

I got my MA1 from DX about a month ago. Again, I've been very tempted to try 10440 cells, but I'm reluctant to risk burning it up and also having to deal with a return to China.


----------



## GPB (Mar 27, 2008)

Triple A batteries are pretty cheap. I think I'll only be using this ( the MA-1) to check on the kids at night, find a pair of shoes in the back of the closet, check under my carseat for my cellphone, etc....stuff that shouldn't have it on for more than a few minutes at a time. If I know I need light for 10 minutes or more, I'm going to go get a more suitable flashlight so this little thing should last me a month or more on a single alkaline. I think rechargeables make more sense for a light that gets a lot of use. If you need a light that much, I don't know that this is the light for that job.....but everyone has different needs and expectations I guess.


----------



## Niki_net (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, the way my* MA1 smells *in no way makes me think, it's the LED.

Besides, as I said before in my post, *" it flickered and then died " .
*
If it were the LED it would not go out like this. :shakehead


----------



## Glow_Worm (Mar 27, 2008)

BatteryJunction has removed the statement about overdischarge protection from their MA1 description. I believe it was an error to begin with, and simply copied from the A1 speccs, and they've corrected it now.

In an email to Tiablo, I specifically asked about this, and they told me that the MA1 has no overdischarge protection for 10440 batteries.

So to me, this means, use a 10440 at your own risk wrt overdischarge, although they've clearly stated that it is ok to use 10440 in general.

It's strange that the MA1 is still not even listed on the Tiablo home page, & very-troubling for a currently-shipping product. If they don't provide info on their own home-page, what does that say about their product?

My MA1 still works fine on 10440, & I like it a-lot, so I personally regard it as safe & super-bright (until it goes poof) as long as I don't run it too low. Although I'm obviously troubled by the 2-3 other posters who've had their MA1's stop working on 10440's.

I've also ordered a LiteFlux LF2X, because it offers true 10440 overdischarge protection as well as better multiple output selections.

I really wish Tiablo would offer better support for their MA1. It's a nice light w/ good potential. But maybe they think small-light = small-support...??

--kirk


----------



## GPB (Mar 28, 2008)

You can keep using those 10440's if you like.....but it seems to me like you are risking a $40 light to save on 0.79 cent batteries.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 28, 2008)

When I made my first battery purchase from AW, I received a number of tiny magnets that were about 2.5mm in diameter. They were thin and all have broken over time. It would be nice if I could find a new source since most 10440 cells don't have much of a (+) nipple. I have three 10440 cells, and one makes (+) contact without help. No problems with a Li-ion cell so far.


----------



## Glow_Worm (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't really care about the cost of a $40 light or $0.79 batteries. It's all pretty relative compared to a $20-$40 dinner.

I just want a light that is bright & reliable regardless of cost. So-far the MA1 on 10440 works ok. When & if it blows-up, I'll be sad, & will report so...


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 28, 2008)

bspofford said:


> When I made my first battery purchase from AW, I received a number of tiny magnets that were about 2.5mm in diameter. They were thin and all have broken over time. It would be nice if I could find a new source since most 10440 cells don't have much of a (+) nipple. I have three 10440 cells, and one makes (+) contact without help. No problems with a Li-ion cell so far.


 
You might take a look at these magnets. Even though they are cubes, they might work. Gold plated. I have ordered stuff from these guys.
http://www.forcefieldmagnets.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_37&products_id=70

OR, here's a disc, also gold plated.
http://www.forcefieldmagnets.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_37&products_id=69


----------



## Frankiarmz (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm new to this Forum so excuse me if my question seems silly, but I bought the Tiablo MA-1 today from Battery Junction and I've seen at least three different ratings for the high output. Battery Junction said 110 lumens another site said 180 which has got to be a lie and another had it at 70 lumens for the high, with a AAA is there that much of a difference? Thanks.


----------



## bspofford (Apr 1, 2008)

Mockingbird said:


> You might take a look at these magnets. Even though they are cubes, they might work. Gold plated. I have ordered stuff from these guys.





Mockingbird said:


> http://www.forcefieldmagnets.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_37&products_id=70
> 
> OR, here's a disc, also gold plated.
> http://www.forcefieldmagnets.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_37&products_id=69[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 2, 2008)

Frankiarmz said:


> I'm new to this Forum so excuse me if my question seems silly, but I bought the Tiablo MA-1 today from Battery Junction and I've seen at least three different ratings for the high output. Battery Junction said 110 lumens another site said 180 which has got to be a lie and another had it at 70 lumens for the high, with a AAA is there that much of a difference? Thanks.


 

Hi Frankiarmz and :welcome:

The matter of the small Tiablo's real output has been debated at length but apparently without reaching a solid conclusion. Besides there is a certain difference from one light to another.

May I suggest that you just enjoy your new MA1 without worrying too much about the lumens....


----------



## Frankiarmz (Apr 2, 2008)

Kilovolt said:


> Hi Frankiarmz and :welcome:
> 
> The matter of the small Tiablo's real output has been debated at length but apparently without reaching a solid conclusion. Besides there is a certain difference from one light to another.
> 
> May I suggest that you just enjoy your new MA1 without worrying too much about the lumens....


 
Thank you Kilovolt. I do get annoyed by all the misinformation put out by the different retailers and most importantly the manufacturer. I read most of the earlier posts and when I went on the Tiablo site it appeared that their voltage range for the MA1 would not allow for the higher voltage battery some of the other members tried. I assume most of these people are pretty experienced and would not intentionally destroy their purchase. I will certainly enjoy my MA1 and bought it for a specific purpose. I also own the Olight T-20 and T-20 Special Edition, they are great but I needed something truly tiny for when I take my wife on formal dates. That's what I'm going to tell her when we get the bill, I really have a thing for Flashlights!


----------



## Frankiarmz (Apr 3, 2008)

Got my MA1 today and really like it so far. Very tiny in size and plenty of light. This will be a great light to grab when I don't want to take up a lot of pocket space.


----------



## bspofford (Apr 3, 2008)

*http://www.amazingmagnets.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=219*

Received these 1/8" diameter X 1/32" thick magnets today. They are ideal for AAA batteries.:thumbsup: The diameter of most (+) AAA nipples is probably 5/32", but these slightly smaller magnets fit the (+) end of the Tiablo MA1 battery tube and other lights even better. The tiny magnets that I received from AW were probably 1/64" thick, and they broke very easily.


----------



## Nake (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Doc, thanks for the link. Received my magnets today....perfect fit!


----------



## wbp (Apr 15, 2008)

Got my MA1 today, expecting to replace my A1 with it. Not so sure now. Significantly lower output on high than the A1, same as others have observed. (I'm using Lithium AAA's for power in both) In actual use I preferred the A1 to the Incendio on low, but I'm pretty sure I won't prefer the MA1. Wondering why the output is lower... I was expecting a black version of the A1 with the option for lower output, especially given the descriptions on the various web sites selling it, but that's not what I got...


----------



## Frankiarmz (Apr 15, 2008)

wbp said:


> Got my MA1 today, expecting to replace my A1 with it. Not so sure now. Significantly lower output on high than the A1, same as others have observed. (I'm using Lithium AAA's for power in both) In actual use I preferred the A1 to the Incendio on low, but I'm pretty sure I won't prefer the MA1. Wondering why the output is lower... I was expecting a black version of the A1 with the option for lower output, especially given the descriptions on the various web sites selling it, but that's not what I got...


 
I was a little disappointed by the output myself given all the different ratings but it fits my needs for a very small flashlight that I can carry when I wear dress pants. The MA1 will illuminate a room nicely and even light up my backyard well enough to see when it's really dark outside. I don't think it comes close to the advertised lumens and I will not buy another Tiablo as a result of this misinformation. I think my next flashlight will be the 2008 Olight T-10, I believe what they advertise because I have the T-20 and the special edition T-20. Nice flashlights with plenty of features.


----------



## wbp (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree it's a nice small light, but so is the A1. If someone asks me which of these two to get, I think the A1 is a better choice - less money and more light. It gets even more frustrating when I read about the MA1's run time on low not being much longer. I am really tempted to return the MA1 and get something else...

I also agree about the Olight's. I have a T10 special edition and love it. I gave a T20 SE to a friend who is a park ranger and he liked it so much it replaced his trusted light.

William


----------



## wbp (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Tiablo MA1 vs A1 current draw*

I've been disappointed by the MA1's output. I got curious about current draw so I dug out my Fluke 8060A. Now I'm more confused than ever. Using the same NIMH rechargeable battery, my MA1 draws around 650 ma on high and 450 on low. My A1 draws around 350 and puts out more light!

Is this a defective MA1?

William


----------



## Nake (Apr 23, 2008)

I no longer have an A1 to measure, but my MA1 draws .58A on high and .48A on low with a NiMH. With a 10440 it's .67A high, .18A low.


----------



## wbp (Apr 23, 2008)

So that's close to what I am measuring. Thanks, that's helpful.


----------

